# "Blink" Thinking without thinking



## tech/a (25 January 2022)

One of the greatest skills a Trader / Investor can have is *Decisive Decision Making*.
Id go one step further and argue that it is one of life's most important skill/ability.

Ive always noticed how complex many of us make most decisions. The more at 
stake the deeper we tend to delve--the more deliberate and calculating we tend
to become. Does it serve us well???

Humans have always fascinated me, particularly the way we think. Its one of the things
that drew me to Trading with technical analysis, a graphical representation of human 
behavior,for each chart we look at.

BLINK will either have you nodding in recognition of how you actually do think or 
mesmerized by how you actually do think. Either way it will help many.

I have it on Audible (Like many others). If you're a thinking human then You'll Love it.

"Blink" By Malcolm Gladwell




It will help you in all aspects of life.


----------



## qldfrog (25 January 2022)

But that probably comes with experience Mr @tech/a ?
But keen on reading this indeed


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

IOW unconscious competence?


----------



## tech/a (25 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> IOW unconscious competence?



 Yes can be a consequence of over a longer period


----------



## Knobby22 (27 January 2022)

tech/a said:


> Yes can be a consequence of over a longer period



I went to the local bookshop. Didn't think about it, just bought it.😉
First chapter re sculpture has already got me in.


----------



## tech/a (27 January 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I went to the local bookshop. Didn't think about it, just bought it.😉
> First chapter re sculpture has already got me in.




Classic female type Impulsive purchase. ( your feminine side showing through!)
Come to think of it I know many people who don't think before ---well lots of things!


----------



## Knobby22 (9 May 2022)

Just want to say what an excellent book this is. Some fascinating real life examples. The best non fiction book I have read in years.
Fascinating and useful. Thanks Black Duck.


----------

